# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Carrying on the crocs get eaten theme.

## Cartman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBNYwxDZ_pA

----------


## Dundee

That was cool!

----------


## BRADS

> That was cool!


+1 that's crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Bam take that!

----------


## sako75

Anyone newbie asks how to stalk when bush hunting should be shown that vid

----------


## Gibo

Ninja, top level!

----------


## P38

Awesome hunter.,

We could all learn something from his stalking technique. 

cheers
Pete

----------


## kiwijames

1, 2, BOOM.

----------


## Neckshot

Like a Fukin Boss!!!

----------

